# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Mùa hè năng động cùng Pantio

## nguyetnt

Lấy cảm hứng từ hình ảnh người phụ nữ năng động và trẻ trung, Pantio cho ra mắt bộ sưu tập 'Năng động với nắng hè'.

Sử dụng chất liệu mềm mại và thoáng mát với gam màu rực rỡ cùng những đường nét thiết kế đơn giản, bộ sưu tập không chỉ đem đến cho bạn vẻ năng động mà còn tôn thêm nét duyên dáng.

Đặc biệt, từ ngày 4 đến 30/4, với mỗi hóa đơn mua hàng có giá trị từ một triệu đồng trở lên, khách hàng sẽ được tặng thêm 20% giá trị.

Hình ảnh những mẫu trang phục trong bộ sưu tập cùng với sự gợi ý của các nhà thiết kế khi phối hợp với các phụ kiện khác:













Thông tin liên hệ: Thời trang Pantio - 27 Thái Phiên, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội. ĐT: 04 6284 4999/ 3974 8893.

>>_ Bản đồ địa điểm đến Thời Trang Pantio_

Hệ thống showroom:

- Showroom 1: 27 Thái Phiên, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội. ĐT: 04 6284 4999/ 3974 8893 
- Showroom 2: Tầng 2 TTTM Grand Plaza, Hà Nội. ĐT: 04 2221 7067
- Showroom 3: 190 Xã Đàn, Đống Đa, Hà Nội. ĐT: 04 6266 4999 
- Showroom 4: Tầng 3 TTTM Chợ Hàng Da. ĐT: 04 2220 5840
- Showroom 5: TTTM Savico Gia Lâm. ĐT: 04 6288 4999

Website: Công ty TNHH Thời Trang Phượng Anh

----------


## lunas2

beautiful.............

----------


## dung89

Có mấy mẫu nhìn đẹp thía

----------

